# Plant ID Please



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, got three plants that need help ID them. I have kept them in a low tech tank for a while and forgot about their name. Thanks.

Ludwgia Brevipes?









Crypt Wendtii?









Crypt Lucens?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

1: not L brevipes. Either a hygrophila or a ludwigia, not sure which. Crypts, never been very good in identifying, so I pass on the second. The 3th could be lucens or willisii.

(Not a very helpful post I notice now:$)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1st looks like Ludwigia repens x L. arcuata.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I am not good at identifying plants but here's what I think...

The first one does not look like Ludwigia repens to me. The green colour is different from my green Ludwigia repens (mine is yellowish green). I believe it's a type of Ludwigia.

The second one looks like Crypt wentii. 

No idea about the last one.


----------

